
Reuters: Cheaper iPhone story withdrawn - Pr0
http://appleinsider.com/articles/13/01/11/reuters-cheaper-iphone-story-withdrawn-after-substantial-changes-to-china-report
======
rikacomet
its kinda true that since a majority of manufacturing of electronics has moved
to China, its quiet possible to get cheaper versions of electronics on the
gray market. They are cheaper due to a direct-to-customer transportation, and
evasion of company's expenses other than production ones.

